# Hebdomas



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Has any one got any hebdomas pocket watches that they would like to show, i`m trying to find some pictures of one of mine.

Its an original AS dated around the 1920`s, i`m guessing.

Found a before picture but can`t find the dam watch.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

antony said:


> Has any one got any hebdomas pocket watches that they would like to show, i`m trying to find some pictures of one of mine.
> 
> Its an original AS dated around the 1920`s, i`m guessing.
> 
> Found a before picture but can`t find the dam watch.


 She's a buxom wench! Didn't think J-Lo was as old as that! :nono: :whistling:


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

Here is a couple of pictures of my Hebdomas pocket watch which has a gun metal case.



and the 8 day movement



I also have a small Hebdomas carriage clock which isn't as old but has the same design.



Pocket watches which were pin set are usually made around 1900-1910.

Hope the pictures are of interest. :yes:

David


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

I do like the hebdomas watch, I've never seen a clock like yours before, I have seen one done a a folding travel clock in a leather case.










I found the finished picture, I had it silver plated, as I'm sure it would have been originally.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a nice looking Hebdomas pocket watch. :yes:

I believe some of these watches also had sub dials for the day and date though I haven't seen one.

I didn't know that they had also been used in leather travel clock cases. Given the ornate enamel dial & visible escapement it would look very smart.


----------

